# سؤال: صناعة الصابون من شمع البرافين.....ضروري



## إسكندراني (11 يوليو 2006)

عايز أسأل عن صناعة الصابون من شمع البرافين و رقم التصبن لشمع البرافين


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (4 يناير 2007)

لا أعتقد يا عزيزي ان شمع البرافين يدخل في صناعة الصابون !!!!


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (5 يناير 2007)

اخي العزيز
ان الصابون عبارة عن ملح ينتج من تفاعل حامض ( انواع الدهون كدهن جوز الهند او عباد الشمس الخ ) و قاعدة و هي ( Naoh ) و شمع البرافين ينتج من النفط فلا توجد علاقة 
شمع برافيين عبارة عن مواد هيدويكارونية كبيرة و اذا قمت بعملية التكسير لهذة جزيئات ينج النفط و الكازولين فلا يجد ربط بين صابون و الشمع البرافييني


----------



## Eng.Foam (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


شكراً جزيلا


----------



## حسام النجار (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*شمع البرافين* شمع صلب أبيض لامع، لا رائحة له ولا طعم. وهو ذو غشاء عازل للرطوبة، ويستخدم في إنتاج حاويات اللبَّن المصنوعة من الورق المقوى العازل. وهو أيضًا من العناصر المكونة للشمع.
شمع البرافين نتاج لعملية التكرير الجزئي للنَّفط الخام. وعند تكرير مشتقات النفط وتعريضها إلى درجة حرارة منخفضة يُستخرج زيت ذو كثافة عالية، وما يترسب منه، هو شمع البرافين. وتتراوح الدَّرجة العادية لانصهار شمع البرافين بين 32° - 66°م. ويتكون شمع البرافين المتبلّر من هيدروكربونات كبرى تحتوي على هيدروجين وكربون أكثر مما يتوافر في الشمع العادي. وينصهر شمع البرافين المتبلّر في حوالي ما بين 66 - 85°م.
اما انتاج الصابون فيتم استخدام شحوم حيوانيه او زيوت نباتيه كاستيارين النخيل وزيوت النخيل وزيت نوي النخيل ويتم عمل تصبن لخلطات الزيوت والحصول منها علي نواتج الصابون والجلسرين وهي عمليه مختلفه تماما عن شمع البرافين 
ك/ حسام النجار


----------



## ابراهيه عبد الحميد (29 أكتوبر 2008)

شمع البرافين لا يدخل في صناعة أي أنواع من أنواع الصابون القطع أو البودر أو السائلة ، ويستخدم فقط مع مستحلب لصناعة ملمع الرخام فقط .


----------



## المهندسه ليى (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شمع البرافين ابد ميدخل بصناعه الصابون وابد ماكو علاقه بيناتهم
تحياتي..


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور أخى الكريم*


----------



## farawela (28 ديسمبر 2011)

نرجو احد يقول لى كيف اعمل مستحلب للروائح الغير مستحلبة فى الماء


----------

